# code,list etc



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what do these option mean when posting? :roll:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

It means if you want to put a list in (I presume HTML code will result in a drop down menu?)

8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

still none the wiser 

please show me an example matey


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

How about this:


```
This is text put within the code limiters - that way I could put HTML code here and it would appear rather than be 'read' by the browser and acted on
```

This is text put within the list limiters
it is tabbed and arranged as a list
and can contain 
as many 
rows as you like


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

do you think any of them could inspecdt a drill pipe to code pj073 ????


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what the hell is pjo3 rodd


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Code is useful if you don't want any formatting, so it makes programming code easier to read as it uses a fixed-width font:

```
public void DoSomething()
    {
         MessageBox.Show("Hello World");
    }
```
List can be used with the other bits to do spangly things such as this:


Foo[/*]
Bar[/*]

or


Foo[/*]
Bar[/*]

Of course, if you can always read the Help section for more details.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ah so this is what we should have been doing

```
[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00398/00398.jpg[/img]
```
I see ,it stops the code working so it can be demonstrated [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------

